# FS: yellow labs cichlids - reduced to clear also added pics.



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

20 yellow labs under 1.5-2 inches - $50 for all.

40 yellow labs over 2.5-4 inches - $5 each.

778 991 2329.

*need the cash, take them all for $50. *

offsprings I m selling














Parents of offsprings.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

need these gone as I need to sell the setup.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up for morning, really need these gone to sell the setup.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumpppppppppppppppppp


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumppp, sold some, still got lots more.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuuuuumppppppppppppppp.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I have about 55 left.

if someone wants them all, take it all for 2 each.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

How come no one wants yellow labsss.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

Wish these got posted 10 days ago, I over payed at the petstore


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

take more.. I ll make you a very sweet deal.. LOL.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

are these yellow labs mixed breeders? I am asking because of the lines.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

think its stress bars. it tends to be like this when the light are just turned on.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump, take these guys..


----------



## Aquascene604 (Oct 21, 2013)

these definetly look like hybrids, i have pure yellow labs and they are naturally a sunshine color, unfortunately you might be wrong @ baobeizhu


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

hmmm.. I ll figure it out. because I know for a fact my parents are pure bred. unless they bred with the zebras.......


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up..


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i have noticed with yellow labs that if under stress for a long time the stress lines become permanent. i have 1 that actually goes brown , i really need to get more as there is just the 2. I got these from kim (the fishwife) and they were solid sunny yellow so really hard to say about being cross bred in this situation.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

If you mean $50 for the adult and the juvies ie all you have posted......I will take them. i can get them tomorrow well saturday now i guess. I will pm you my phone number. call me to set up pick up arrangements.


----------

